# Intel Cryo Cooling Technology its unlock for ...OLD... CPUs



## Himbernuub (4. April 2021)

Für die die damit gar nichts anfangen können, ROMAN erklärt was es ist 

Mit der Version: 1.1.0.319 vom 3/31/2021 wird nicht nur offiziell die 11000 Serie Unterstützt sondern auf inoffiziell ältere CPUs ( vielleicht ist das ding jetzt auch ganz frei geschaltet, sprich auch für AMD, kann das leider nicht Testen )

Bis her war es so das bei dem Versuch der Installation der Software gleich eine Fehlermeldung gekommen ist, von wegen nicht Kompatibel und so. Jetzt sagt er einem das der Kühler nicht über USB angeschlossen ist. Also falls ihr so weit kommt, müsste es bei euch auch gehen ( natürlich gebe ich darauf keine Garantie )

Ich selber habe MSI MPG Z390M GAMING EDGE AC mit einem 9900k. Die Installation war nicht ganz so einfach. Den Kühler Komplett zu Installieren habe ich erst gar nicht probiert, weil es hat hinten und vorn nicht gepasst  Ich habe dann denn Gummi Entfernt, dafür musste ich ihn an der Kabel Führung mit einem Messer einschlitzen um die Kabel zu entfernen. Danach habe ich erstmal grob den Gummi da hin gebracht wo er hin soll und dann den Rest vom Kühler raufgesteckt. Also mit Etwas Fummel und drücken und machen, bekommt man es schon hin.

Der Gummi passt auch nur in eine Richtung weil er an einer Seite eine Größere Aussparung hat für Bügel der die CPU Fixiert, genau an der Seite hat der Hersteller auch die Aussparung für die Kabel gemacht. Clever!!! wenn man bedenkt das meistens der Bügel in Richtung des Ram zeigt ( siehe Bild 2 ).

Beim Übertakten muss jetzt auch andere wegen gehen, da ja die Wasserkühlung jetzt quasi keine Direkte Verbindung mehr hat mit der CPU, wird die CPU bis die Software in Windows anspringt Passiv gekühlt. Wo ich vorher mit 5300Mhz noch in Windows gekommen bin und spielen konnte, war das jetzt so nicht mehr drin. Die CPU Rennt jetzt Stock ins Windows und wird da erst über Intel XTU übertaktet nach dem der Kühler die CPU runtergekühlt hat.

Der Kühler ist jetzt auch kein Wundermittel, also wenn ihr da die CPU durch irgendwelche Benchmarks jagt wo die CPU die ganze Zeit auf 100% läuft, gerät das auch nach paar Minuten an seine Grenzen und ihr habt hohe Temperaturen. Ihr werdet jetzt vielleicht Benchmark XYZ der euch vorher bei 3/4 abgekackt ist beenden können da ihr noch etwas mehr Buffer habt weil ihr Quasi den Benchmark angefangen habt mit einer CPU der 0 grad hat  Das ding ist mehr fürs Spielen gedacht um da Schwankende Temperatur Spitzen bei Hohen OC abzufangen.

MASTERLIQUID ML360 SUB-ZERO müsste ja quasi jetzt genau so Funktionieren, weil er ja über die selbe Intel Software angesteuert wird.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2021)

Himbernuub schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist jetzt auch kein Wundermittel, also wenn ihr da die CPU durch irgendwelche Benchmarks jagt wo die CPU die ganze Zeit auf 100% läuft, gerät das auch nach paar Minuten an seine Grenzen und ihr habt hohe Temperaturen.


Darf man fragen wie bei dir das Verhältnis zwischen Erwartung zu realer Leistung steht?
Also hattest du dir einen Erfolg in einem bestimmten Bereich erhofft und den vielleicht sogar erreicht oder eh nichts erwartet und nur spielen gewollt?


----------



## Himbernuub (4. April 2021)

Naja bin noch am Testen, habe das ding ja auch erst einen Tag im Betrieb. Preis/Leistung + der Extra Strom Verbrauch stehen hier natürlich in gar  keinem Positiven Verhältnis. Einfach mal Temperaturen sehen die man sonst nicht zu sehen bekommt  und einfach mal austesten was den noch so geht mit der CPU.  Ist das ding in irgendeiner weise Sinnvoll??? Absolut nein, wenn man schon eine Gute Wasserkühlung hat. Ist es nette Spielerei und sich die Zeit bei Corona zu vertreiben??? JA


----------



## NatokWa (4. April 2021)

Peltier-Element .... damit ist das Ding für mich schon gestorben. 150Watt Stromverbrauch um ein paar Grad weiter runter zu kommen in zwingender Kombination mit Custom-WaKü.... finde ich komplett daneben, vor alem da es bei hohem OC wohl eher keine zusäzlichen Spielräume eröffnet.....


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (16. Juni 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Peltier-Element .... damit ist das Ding für mich schon gestorben. 150Watt Stromverbrauch um ein paar Grad weiter runter zu kommen in zwingender Kombination mit Custom-WaKü.... finde ich komplett daneben, vor alem da es bei hohem OC wohl eher keine zusäzlichen Spielräume eröffnet.....


ist bei mir jetzt zb. nicht so.
also im idle etc verbraucht der nur zwischen 15 und 20 watt.
mein 10900k läuft mit 5,3ghz allcore und das jetzt mit 20 bis 25 grad somit weit unter wassertemperatur (30 bis 35 grad), vorher waren das so 55 bis 60 grad bei wakü etc
und das es an meiner wakü kombi liegt bzw zu schwach ist kann es nicht sein
hab ein 360 gtx black ice nemesis, 280er black ice nemesis, 200er alphacool xt45, aquacomputer d5 next pumpen kombi, und noctua lüfter (200er)

in spielen habe ich so an die 100 bis 120w mehr verbrauch vom kühler
der kühler ist ja auch nicht für den massenmarkt konzipiert.....


Himbernuub schrieb:


> Naja bin noch am Testen, habe das ding ja auch erst einen Tag im Betrieb. Preis/Leistung + der Extra Strom Verbrauch stehen hier natürlich in gar  keinem Positiven Verhältnis. Einfach mal Temperaturen sehen die man sonst nicht zu sehen bekommt  und einfach mal austesten was den noch so geht mit der CPU.  Ist das ding in irgendeiner weise Sinnvoll??? Absolut nein, wenn man schon eine Gute Wasserkühlung hat. Ist es nette Spielerei und sich die Zeit bei Corona zu vertreiben??? JA


funktioniert der bei dir jetzt ganz normal mit eine 9900k ?
falls ja würde ich den für meinen 2. pc nochmal kaufen


----------

